# Diving F4U Corsair Video



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/16642439

Here's some video from an awesome plane that Capt. Paul Redman dropped me on.:thumbup:
Location : Pensacola Florida, in around 115ft. of water.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer video!!!! Thanks for posting it!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video Scott! Was surprised to see an almaco jack on such little structure.

Hey, on the thumbnail choices it offers you, and theres not always a good one, I found a trick. Use the snashot tool to pull a still off of the video, picking the perfect frame that you want, and it then uploading that as your thumbnail choice if none of the options they give you are exactly what you want.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice video, I took a video I think of that same plane 35 years ago when it was sitting on all it's running gear. It sure has deteriorated a lot since then. Plus your video is much better quality than the 8mm I used. I remember it being a little deeper than that. If it's the one that's about 20 miles almost south of the pass.:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Nice video, I took a video I think of that same plane 35 years ago when it was sitting on all it's running gear. It sure has deteriorated a lot since then. Plus your video is much better quality than the 8mm I used. I remember it being a little deeper than that. If it's the one that's about 20 miles almost south of the pass.:thumbup:


 Thanks! It has been a few weeks and a lot of diving since I dove the Corsair, I couldn't remember the exact depth.....somewhere between 110-130 I think.
Do you Still have the 8mm film? I would love to see it or any other film, or photos, of the Pensacola Area.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a full DVD of underwater videos I took over the last 30 years you are welcome to a copy if you want one. I think that if it's the same Corsair it is 140 feet deep, that's what my dive log says.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, I would love a copy of that DVD, will pay ya for the cost of it if ya want.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Id like to see that too, also, Scott, Id love to get one of the ones youve made. That one of sean and all of yall on Redmans stuff was awesome that afternoon you brought it in. Paul said you wanted to go to the blue water with us. We'll have to get on that in the spring/summer


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool video :thumbup:


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

solid video Scott!! i amazed at how much of the cockpit structure is still intact (stick, rudder pedals, wet compass mount, etc.) any idea how long it's been down for??

-Wilson


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

wm4480 said:


> solid video Scott!! i amazed at how much of the cockpit structure is still intact (stick, rudder pedals, wet compass mount, etc.) any idea how long it's been down for??
> 
> -Wilson


 That was an amazing dive for me, I had always heard about people diving the airplanes around here, but had never been able to dive one that still resembled an aircraft!
I don't know how long it has been there....that would be a question for Sealark, or the aircraft history buffs at MBT.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I also dove one about 15 years ago...looked similar in roughly the same area, it was in about 140' - deeper than I was comfortable, and I didn't spend much time there. Assume the same one that Ron dove...prolly the same one in this video?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott, awesome as usual! Great video!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The fact that the engine is still on it would indicate a possible intentional reefing - which they did a lot of back in the late 40's through 60's. Most of the actual crashes caused the engines to be torn off on impact.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome video.....looks like you found all the endangered red snapper also.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ron19 said:


> Awesome video.....looks like you found all the endangered red snapper also.


 Wait until I get around to posting some of the other footage from that day.....The Corsair had the LEAST amount of fish on it!....the others were SWARMING with nice snapper!
On the last dive I had to put down the camera, because I just couldn't take it anymore......I could have shot nice size snapper all day, as fast as I could have reloaded my riffe! I'm glad to see them, but in the numbers I have seen.... I worry that they are pushing out other species...like grouper.


----------

